# Merckx owner's manuals on-line



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm trying to get some measurments for my 1996 Corsa 01. Anyone know where I can locate a copy of a manual? I founf the Litespeed one I need, just need Merckx and 2001 Colnago. 

If you can help -- thanks.


----------



## mtbjunkie09 (Mar 27, 2012)

I would also like some info on my 2007 CXM


----------

